# Inquartation A - Z (re-posted)



## samuel-a (Jul 7, 2011)

*Hi all.

The complete Inquartation tutorial is now released. Two parts article plus 40 minutes +- video tutorial.*

Refining Karat Gold and Silver Jewelry using Inquarting method - Part 1

Refining Karat Gold and Silver Jewelry using Inquarting method - Part 2


*Please post here your comments, suggestion or any other thing you would like to say about the process.

Good luck and please stay safe.*


----------



## Noxx (Jul 7, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## floppy (Jul 19, 2011)

Thanks for the video's Samuel. I thought they were excellent. Thats the process I am currently trying to learn how to do. I am a show me kinda guy, somethings it helps alot to see something done for the written instructions to really sink in. Thank you for the time you spent to make the visual instructions.


----------



## Acid_Bath76 (Jul 22, 2011)

Perfect! Thanks GNS!


----------

